# Wrapping up a roadtrip through the western states



## rhonda (Jun 26, 2008)

Checking in from Midway, UT -- with only two nights remaining in our summer roadtrip.  My husband and I are traveling with my parents in their mini-RV (VW Rialta) visiting National Parks and Monuments in Utah, Wyoming, South Dakota and Colorado.  Four adults in a mini-RV?  Sure, the Rialta has been a perfect vehicle to carry us from Worldmark resort to next Worldmark resort ... (repeat).  We've made great use of the RV's kitchen to prepare our "picnic" lunches while stopped at scenic overlooks and were thankful, on occasion, to have our own bathroom handy.

Quick itinerary highlights:
WM St George, UT; 2 nights.  Spent a very full day at *Zion NP* walking many of the established trails.  Took the park shuttle to the end of its loop and worked our way slowly back to the visitor's center.
WM Bear Lake, UT; 1 night.  Simply a stop-over while heading north to West Yellowstone.
WM West Yellowstone, MT; 4 nights.  Spent 3 full days exploring *Yellowstone NP* and a half day in *Grand Teton NP*.
Presidents View Inn (hotel), Keystone, SD; 2 nights.  Spent 3/4 day at *Mt Rushmore* ... returned to the hotel for a brief nap ... then back to the monument for the evening lighting ceremony.
WM Estes Park, CO; 2 nights.  Explored trails in the *Rocky Mountain NP*.  The Rialta didn't give a moments hesitation crossing through the park at elevations over 12,000 ft.  
WM Midway, UT; 2 nights.  Slowed down for a relaxing day hanging out in Midway and soaking in the *Homestead Crater*.  
WM Las Vegas Blvd, NV; 1 night.  We look forward to wrapping up the trip with *Cirque du Soleil* performance "O" at Bellagio.
I'll update later with resort reviews and trip info (miles driven, fuel usage, etc.).  It has been a really wonderful trip ... can't believe we are nearing the end.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 27, 2008)

Look forward to your trip report -- esp. St. George as we stay there in October -- what is a 1 bedroom deluxe like vs. 1 bedroom?  Also is it still cheaper to buy gas in Utah rather than Nevada?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 27, 2008)

Cathy,

We used only 2BR/Queen units in each WM location.  I don't recall NV fuel rates -- will have to check the log in the vehicle tomorrow.  We were paying $4.65/gallon when we left San Diego on 6/14 ... and have consistently paid less during the journey.  Our lowest rate was $3.79/gallon outside Cheyenne, WY.   

-- rhonda


----------



## Steve (Jun 27, 2008)

Rhonda,

Thanks for the report.  That sounds like a fun trip.  I love road trips, and you've gone right through my home area.  I'm glad you have enjoyed it.

What did you think of Mount Rushmore and the Black Hills?  That's the one area on your itinerary that I haven't been to.  I have been considering a trip there, so I'd be interested in your comments.  Did you think it was worth the extra miles to get there?

Steve


----------



## rhonda (Jun 27, 2008)

Steve,

Mount Rushmore wasn't part of our original itinerary and was added to satisfy my mother's long held dream to see it.  As a group we figured a half-day would be sufficient and were surprised that the National Monument with its trails, museum and interpretive displays kept each of us "engaged" for nearly a full day (8a-3p).  The evening lighting ceremony, honoring our nation's veterans and active service men and women, was also enjoyed by each.   We took away new appreciation for the ideas represented by the presidents (Washington: our nation's birth, Jefferson: vision, Roosevelt: courage and Lincoln: compassion) and discussed both the artist and his family's involvement in completing the monument.  (Three of our group work for the same company and lean on each other greatly. The relationship between Gutzon Borglum, his son Lincoln and the workers was fascinating.  We felt Gutzon would have never _hired_ a person like Lincoln -- but the project would have fallen apart quickly w/out him.)

Adding this landmark to the itinerary created our longest day of driving (11 hours) as we drove east through Yellowstone NP and straight across Wyoming into the Black Hills of SD.  We broke the return trip into two legs with the stop in Estes Park and the remaining westward trek through Rocky Mtn NP crossing CO into UT.

Yes -- it was worth every mile.


----------



## Steve (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, Rhonda.  I appreciate your insight.  I'm going to put the Black Hills and Mount Rushmore on my "must do" list.

Steve


----------



## susieq (Jun 27, 2008)

Rhonda,
Will be interested in seeing your reviews also. Will be heading out to St. George in two weeks time, flying into Vegas and driving to UT. We stayed in Lead SD last summer, and just loved the area. A National Parks trip sounds so awesome. Thanks for the info. on gas prices......guess it's the same everywhere.
Sue


----------



## dmharris (Jun 27, 2008)

Rhonda, 

You are so fortunate to have this time with your parents.  I hope our girls one day will share trips with us and their future families.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 28, 2008)

*Gas prices ... on Friday, 6/27*



Cathyb said:


> Also is it still cheaper to buy gas in Utah rather than Nevada?


On Friday, 6/27, we found $4.04 through $4.07 across southern Utah.  Mesquite, NV was $4.39.  Yup, purchase in Utah.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 28, 2008)

dmharris said:


> You are so fortunate to have this time with your parents.


_Extremely fortunate!_  Now wouldn't someone please convince my MIL and her husband to join us next month at Waikoloa?  We booked a unit with two master bedrooms (ResortQuest Colony Villas) with them in mind ...


----------



## rhonda (Jun 28, 2008)

susieq said:


> Rhonda,
> Will be interested in seeing your reviews also. Will be heading out to St. George in two weeks time, flying into Vegas and driving to UT. We stayed in Lead SD last summer, and just loved the area. A National Parks trip sounds so awesome. Thanks for the info. on gas prices......guess it's the same everywhere.
> Sue


Sue -- the scenery along I-15 between Mesquite (north of LV) and St. George is stunning!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 28, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Sue -- the scenery along I-15 between Mesquite (north of LV) and St. George is stunning!


I heartily agree! When we were moving down here last year  my husband and I were driving a truck following our son, who was driving our van.  Our son was several miles ahead of us and we were talking with him on the cell phone.  As you are going south on I-15 in that vicinity there's an exit that says "Grand Canyon."  He had just passed that exit sign and I asked him where he was.  He said he was "just passing through the Grand Canyon."

He's obviously a little "geographically challenged", but because the views are so spectacular there, I can see how he was confused!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 28, 2008)

Goodie -- thanks Rhonda!  You should be on the Today show with your info you are sharing


----------



## rhonda (Jul 1, 2008)

Total miles: 4030 (roundtrip El Cajon, CA)
Fuel:  232.5 gallons, $981.30


----------



## grest (Jul 1, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Sue -- the scenery along I-15 between Mesquite (north of LV) and St. George is stunning!



We are in St. George now...you are not kidding, that drive is absolutely gorgeous!
Connie


----------



## susieq (Jul 1, 2008)

grest said:


> We are in St. George now...you are not kidding, that drive is absolutely gorgeous!
> Connie



Connie,

Keep the place warmed up!! Can't wait to get there!! :whoopie: 

Sue


----------



## dmharris (Jul 2, 2008)

Rhonda, my calculations tell me you averaged 17.33 mpg.  That's not bad for an RV!  I've never done such a road trip and now I'm thinking we should consider it.  What state is St. George in and is it a resort or a town?  Or both? 

Thanks,


----------



## rhonda (Jul 2, 2008)

Diane,

Yes - 17.33MPG using the mini-RV!    It was great!

St. George is a city in Southern Utah located very close to the "Z" of Zion in this National Park Service map (lower left corner).  The Worldmark resort is located just off I-15 at exit 6.   We used this stop as a base for visiting Zion National Park.  We found Zion to be extremely well run with bus service, clean restrooms and well marked trails.  Plenty to see and do ...


----------



## grest (Jul 2, 2008)

susieq,
If you get the chance, definitely plan an evening at Tuacahn, the outdoor amphitheater here in St. George.  We went and saw a performance of Les Miserables last night, and it was simply amazing.  I've seen Les Mis several times, and this is my favorite Broadway show, but seeing it in this environment was magical.  
Connie


----------



## geoand (Jul 2, 2008)

Another endorsement to visit Mt. Rushmore.  In my opinion, must see it in daylight AND after the sun sets.
Very moving experience.

Not meaning to threadjack, but I heartily endorse visiting the Oklahoma Memorial.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 2, 2008)

grest said:


> susieq,
> If you get the chance, definitely plan an evening at Tuacahn, the outdoor amphitheater here in St. George. We went and saw a performance of Les Miserables last night, and it was simply amazing. I've seen Les Mis several times, and this is my favorite Broadway show, but seeing it in this environment was magical.
> Connie


 
We have our tix for October.  I am so excited to see the musical at this venue!


----------



## Wendy645 (Jul 16, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Sue -- the scenery along I-15 between Mesquite (north of LV) and St. George is stunning!



Yeah it is! The Virgin Gorge is breath-taking. Such fascinating geology, and on such an amazing scale! My boyfriend and I were coming back from Vegas recently and he was driving so I got the chance to look out the window the whole time and saw about 6 rams climbing the rocks... it was awesome!

Also, as you're coming into St. George from Vegas, there's a Flying J truckstop/gas station that had the cheapest gas I'd seen the whole trip, plus was well-maintained. You'll know it's the right one if you get on a round-about to get to it (though you don't have to go very far on the round-about). The round-about will also lead you to WalMart if you need supplies.

Oh, and if you want to, Page, AZ / Lake Powell is only about 2½ hours from St George! That's my hometown and it's gorgeous here!


----------

